# Storm phobia



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Due to June's storm phobia, she has broken some teeth. She is normally medicate, and let to hang out in a safe place. It's when we get a unexpected rain shower that causes her to panic. 
She's having dental xrays this week. They will either remove the teeth while she's sedated, or refer her to A&M.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Aww, poor girl. How'd she manage to do that? Chewing on her crate?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes.
When she is scared, she does not always bark. Instead she will try to pull the door toward her, with her teeth. It normally happens at night. I would just let her sleep with us, but she shoves my husband out of the bed. So I've just put bells on her crate door, so I can hear her.
It doesn't help that she also has started having sundowners. Me, and her are up quite often at night.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Yikes, cannot imagine the horrible pain she must be in when storm comes and we have had some in the area in the last several days. It is so hard for them as they cannot always explain to us what and how they feel.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June didn't have any teeth pulled today, and she will be home in a couple of hours. The pulp looks good on all of them, but one. While the tooth is bad, the roots are good, and it's a lower k9. Because K9 teeth have very long roots, she's being referred to another vet. If A&M has a opening, she will go there. If not it's me driving to Clear Lake.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Sending esp for you guys, this sounds though.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gabica said:


> Sending esp for you guys, this sounds though.


I'm just ready for her to have it taken care of. Due to the everything else going on in the world. She's been on antibiotics and pain meds for the past month.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well it's taken longer than I would have ever thought. Today June had 2 teeth removed, and a 3rd had a sealant put on it. She's home resting, and will be on soft food, antibiotics, and pain meds for the next week. 
They put synthetic bone grafts where the teeth were removed. It's to fill in what would have been a deep holes, from removing the large K9s.


----------

